# Another USB Storage Key problem with 2.6.10 - SOLVED

## Eagle_

Hi,

I know a lot of people before me had openned a forum for that problem and i read a lot of them.

I would like to learn once and for all, what are the modules i need for using a usb-storage for best preformence? 

There is ehci (2.0), uhci (1.1) options, ub module (Am i must using it? or there is something better?)

I am using usb storege 2.0 and this is the optput of  my relevant lspci:

 *Quote:*   

> 0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)
> 
> 0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)
> 
> 0000:00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)
> ...

 Does it mean i wouldnt be abel to use a 2.0 usb speed? do i have a point to build ehci option?

This is the relevant output from my dmesg:

 *Quote:*   

> usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 7
> 
> uba: device 7 capacity nsec 521920 bsize 512
> 
> uba: device 7 capacity nsec 521920 bsize 512
> ...

 

I also have this option in my module.conf file: *Quote:*   

> options usbcore old_scheme_first=y

 

This is how my relevat fstab look like: *Quote:*   

> /dev/ub/a               /mnt/usbstick   vfat            noauto,user,exec       0 2

 

When i am doing mount /mnt/usbstick, i get this output: *Quote:*   

> mount: /dev/ub/a is not a block device

 

I dont know how to fix it so i could use my USB Storage or what does block device means.

If you need me to send additional information please ask.

Thanks

EagleLast edited by Eagle_ on Thu Jan 13, 2005 12:18 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Eagle_

I had re-compile my kernel with thuse changes:

 *Quote:*   

> Device Drivers -> Block devices -> Low Performance USB Block driver (uncheck)
> 
> Device Drivers -> (*) SCSI device support (Insted of M)
> 
> Device Drivers -> (*) SCSI disk support  (Insted of M)
> ...

 

Because of thouse changes i gut /dev/sda /dev/sda1 back again.

Now when i write  *Quote:*   

>  mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/usbstick/

  I get this message: *Quote:*   

> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,
> 
>        or too many mounted file systems

 

Any sugestions?

----------

## Der P@te

Check:

Filesystems --> DOS/FAT/NTFS FS && Native Lanuage Support

```

<M> VFAT (Windows-95) fs support                                 

 (437) Default codepage for FAT    

 (iso8859-1) Default NLS Option    

 <*>   Codepage 437 (United States, Canada)

```

----------

## Eagle_

I saw somewhere to check the message log. When i checked it i saw: *Quote:*   

> Jan 10 07:10:17 Eagle Unable to load NLS charset cp437
> 
> Jan 10 07:10:17 Eagle FAT: codepage cp437 not found
> 
> 

 

I added thouse opption under Native Langauges and that fixed the problem

thanks

----------

## Eagle_

I guess i would need to write a HOWTO for this problem after i would check what options where relevant and whats not

----------

## dsd

the default options are safe (default charset set to cp437, and cp437 is included in the kernel by default).

generally, its only really the "make oldconfig" users who run into this problem. other users are far more likely to not even notice the new option, or notice it and accept the default anyway.

----------

## Eagle_

I did make oldconfig for not losing my optimizition from previes kernels.

----------

## A.S. Pushkin

I've battled this for a while so here's my $.02.

I'm running Gentoo 2..4.26-r6 with the 2.4.26 kernel.

Though I can not quite simply mount the drive with a simple click I can manually mount is as route: # mount /dev/sda1 /mnt

mtab includes the below entry when it is mounted

/dev/sda1 /mnt vfat rw 0 0

I was given to believ that the protocol was related to scsi so I use to think that was necessary, but it is not working on this machine so these are the modules I currently have and I am using:

usb-storage

uhci

vfat

fat and msdos

It is not clear to me if hid is needed as well.

BTW, I do not have the above mount command in fstab. 

FYI, I had thought this flash drive did not work under SuSE 7.3. I discovered that by entering a similar line in fstab with a dummy directory as mount point. it will mount. The only question is to whether it must be sync'd before being unmounted.

----------

